# INDEPENDENCE DAY in Full Score - David Arnold



## chrissiddall (Nov 13, 2021)

Pre-orders are now open. Ships early December - the perfect Christmas gift!!

www.chrissiddallmusic.com/independence-day


----------



## icecoolpool (Nov 13, 2021)

Wow, great job - it looks like a fantasic release.

As a side-note, there are some really interesting orchestrations in there. I love the following combination of sounds on page one to create an unnerving unearthly effect:

Muted trumpet, string divisis, trombones (sing and make a z sound at given pitch!), verdi drum, synth, thunder sheet and an alpine Horn! For those interested, you can listen to this effect here, which begins at 12 seconds:



Additionally, there is some really nice contrapuntal writing in bars 25 - 27 that is beautifully orchestrated between strings, brass and woodwinds that leads into a powerful tutti finish (1:30-1:45). A lot of great ideas for aspiring and working composers.


----------



## chrissiddall (Nov 13, 2021)

icecoolpool said:


> Wow, great job - it looks like a fantasic release.
> 
> As a side-note, there are some really interesting orchestrations in there. I love the following combination of sounds on page one to create an unnerving unearthly effect:
> 
> ...



You'll find several moments like this throughout the score. The percussion list is rather vast, and contains some great surprises!

For anyone who purchases a score and wonders WTF a "Mazdaphone" is....


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 13, 2021)

Excellent news, going to preorder ! How many pages is that one @chrissiddall ?


----------



## chrissiddall (Nov 13, 2021)

Fry777 said:


> Excellent news, going to preorder ! How many pages is that one @chrissiddall ?


324 of score plus some front matter. (Compared to 210 for Aliens and 228 for Iron Giant!!)


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 13, 2021)

Well the email letting me know about this arrived as just I was sitting down in a rather nice Indian restaurant with my kids. I'd pre-ordered it before they'd even taken the drinks order.

Really looking forward to this, but the one I really can't wait for is the Rocketeer......

Congratulations Chris.


----------



## chrissiddall (Nov 13, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Well the email letting me know about this arrived as just I was sitting down in a rather nice Indian restaurant with my kids. I'd pre-ordered it before they'd even taken the drinks order.
> 
> Really looking forward to this, but the one I really can't wait for is the Rocketeer......
> 
> Congratulations Chris.


Hehe you clearly have your priorities right!!!

Thanks for the order! I'm afraid Rocketeer is not on the cards at the moment, however despair ye not!
My plan for the next few weeks is to put some time into finishing off the Narnia and Dark Crystal suites that I licensed a while ago but put on the back burner whilst orchestras weren't able to meet to rehearse/perform, then I'll move onto the next full score book where I'll be solving the Riddle of Steel....!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 13, 2021)

chrissiddall said:


> Hehe you clearly have your priorities right!!!
> 
> Thanks for the order! I'm afraid Rocketeer is not on the cards at the moment, however despair ye not!
> My plan for the next few weeks is to put some time into finishing off the Narnia and Dark Crystal suites that I licensed a while ago but put on the back burner whilst orchestras weren't able to meet to rehearse/perform, then I'll move onto the next full score book where I'll be solving the Riddle of Steel....!


By Crom!!!!


----------



## Hans-Peter (Nov 13, 2021)

110 USD for shipping to Hong Kong?
80 USD to Austria?
60 USD to Germany?
And worse: 45 USD to the US?

This must be a joke. I was really set on ordering both ID4 and Iron Giant, but will skip now; despite me ’enjoying’ the rare luxury of being able to ship to either of these four countries. Though, I appreciate the effort, there is a limit to everything. Not cool. Sorry.


----------



## tmhuud (Nov 13, 2021)

Good one to go to print! Would love to see STARGATE as well.


----------



## chrissiddall (Nov 14, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> 110 USD for shipping to Hong Kong?
> 80 USD to Austria?
> 60 USD to Germany?
> And worse: 45 USD to the US?
> ...


Hi Hans-Peter,

Unfortunately the combination of those two books puts it over a pricing break point based on weight. The US price is lowest in this case as I use a courier service which has favourable pricing for UK to US shipments. I'm always working to find the best price without sacrificing service (past bad experience has shown that it's a false economy to send via untracked cheaper services, as a large percentage of packages were lost or damaged in transit). I will double check to see what the courier quotes to the non-US countries but it's always been more expensive than Royal Mail/Parcelforce (which uses national services at the receiving end i.e. Hongkong Post, Österreichische Post, Deutsche Post) when I've looked before.

Hopefully "not cool" is directed at international postal services, because I only pass on the actual cost and put considerable time and effort into finding the best combination of price and service/reliability as possible. International shipping is expensive and outside of my control. It's something we're all beholden to, including me, and in that regard I totally agree - "not cool"!!

tl;dr I'll look into it and get back to you.

EDIT - I have looked into it, and although this will sound counter-intuitive, for those two books if you order them separately the two shipping costs total a lower amount (this is due to a favourable price bracket for packages under 2kg):

Hong Kong: $66.84
Austria: $40.87
Germany: $40.87
USA: Cheaper to consolidate ($77.78 separately)


----------



## Hans-Peter (Nov 14, 2021)

chrissiddall said:


> I have looked into it, and although this will sound counter-intuitive, for those two books if you order them separately the two shipping costs total a lower amount (this is due to a favourable price bracket for packages under 2kg):


Thanks for the reply! Will order the books separately. What made me wonder about this is that I used to send with UPS to Austria and Finland when I studied and visited in the UK and a 6-7 kg package would total to something like 25-30 pounds. Admittedly, last time I did that was in 2019 (before COVID hit the world), but 81 USD seemed excessive. But your explanation sounds reasonable (well, at least within the crazy realm of logistic companies such as UPS) and I’ll order the books separately. Btw, totally agree that it’s better to send with UPS, DHL, and the like. They tend to offer better service (e.g. tracking) and are also cheaper (at least compared to the Austrian Post and Finnish Posti, which, in my opinion, belong to the worst of the world - well, and then there is Danish Post, which is a collection of the absolute worst incompetence I’ve ever had to deal with  *rant end*. Again, Thanks for following up!


----------



## GNP (Nov 14, 2021)

It's one thing to claim independence from actual invaders - it's another to STAGE and ORCHESTRATE a fake one as a "rallying" cry.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Nov 14, 2021)

GNP said:


> It's one thing to claim independence from actual invaders - it's another to STAGE and ORCHESTRATE a fake one as a "rallying" cry.


As a native Austrian my only response to this is “Prost, dass d’Gurgel net verrost!”.

Back to topic  ! ID4 = awesome. Hope to see Stargate and most importantly The World is not Enough one day (as unlikely as that may seem). In any case, awesome stuff!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 27, 2021)

Rather intriguingly I've just been asked to leave a review....






Not quite sure how to review a pre-order.....

How about 'It's the best basket checkout I've seen in years !', or even, the Paypal link is the best I've ever encountered...."

(In case you can't tell, I'm in full 'Paul Thompson very excited' mode.....)


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 30, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> 110 USD for shipping to Hong Kong?
> 80 USD to Austria?
> 60 USD to Germany?
> And worse: 45 USD to the US?
> ...


you might find it better value for your money if you saved up for a plane ticket? At least you get a holiday too?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 30, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> you might find it better value for your money if you saved up for a plane ticket? At least you get a holiday too?


You might find that the PCR tests you need will cost more that the shipping….


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 30, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> You might find that the PCR tests you need will cost more that the shipping….


True but even better....I also looked on the website and saw that UK Postage is just about the price of 1 beer (£4) haha lucky me eh???


----------



## chrissiddall (Nov 30, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> True but even better....I also looked on the website and saw that UK Postage is just about the price of 1 beer (£4) haha lucky me eh???


#brexitbenefits

Seriously though, the postage costs what it costs me to send. I do my best to find the best rates possible without compromising the product (see above for comments on consolidating/not consolidating to get the best price when buying more than one book).


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 30, 2021)

chrissiddall said:


> #brexitbenefits
> 
> Seriously though, the postage costs what it costs me to send. I do my best to find the best rates possible without compromising the product (see above for comments on consolidating/not consolidating to get the best price when buying more than one book).


Hi Chris! Nah it is what it is, Btw I'm based in the UK so it's all good!


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 1, 2021)

The books are here and being packed to go out tomorrow. So exciting to be able to hold the culmination of all the work!

www.chrissiddallmusic.com/independence-day


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 2, 2021)

Arrgh - I have to go to Sierra Leone for a week and I have to drive to Heathrow tomorrow morning - so I'm going to miss it arriving. 

A pity as it would have given me something to keep me occupied during the journey.

Ah well, at least it will be waiting for me when I get back......and staffped will surely keep me busy.....


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 2, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Arrgh - I have to go to Sierra Leone for a week and I have to drive to Heathrow tomorrow morning - so I'm going to miss it arriving.
> 
> A pity as it would have given me something to keep me occupied during the journey.
> 
> Ah well, at least it will be waiting for me when I get back......and staffped will surely keep me busy.....


Oh no! At least you'll have something to look forward to when you get back!


----------



## Hans-Peter (Dec 4, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> You might find that the PCR tests you need will cost more that the shipping….


Well, in HK as well as in AT tests are free. And in HK we don’t really have COVID anymore (other than wearing masks, life is as normal as it gets; with perhaps 5-10 infections per week, most of them imported). That’s what good crisis management can achieve (despite some other flaws) at the expense of two weeks quarantine when entering the country.

Anyway, enough traveling for me - holidays will be spent at home and work takes me abroad between two continents. Also, I prefer to stay away from the hotspots (esp. UK)! So, thanks, no thanks .

Back to topic. Book is ordered. Very much looking forward!


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 6, 2021)

Anyone interested in ordering for Christmas should be aware that today is the last posting day for:

Australia, Greece, Italy, New Zealand & Portugal.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Dec 6, 2021)

HAH! My Independence Day book was shipped on the Finnish Independence Day!!!

You made the day for both me and my Finnish wife!


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 6, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> HAH! My Independence Day book was shipped on the Finnish Independence Day!!!
> 
> You made the day for both me and my Finnish wife!


That's such a cool coincidence. I'd like to say it was planned!


----------



## UDun (Dec 8, 2021)

Quick question, is it fully matching with the Deluxe Version or there are some tracks not available on the recording/combined ? Just wondering if there is a mapping like you did for The Iron Giant ? Thanks a lot again for this awesome work !

*CD1*
01. 1969: We Came In Peace (02:01.48)
02. S.E.T.I. – Radio Signal (01:52.90)
03. Mysto Bridge*/Satellite Collision*/Destroyers Disengage*/Russel Casse – Pilot* (02:16.77)
04. First Sighting*/Awac Attack* (02:18.46)
05. The Darkest Day (04:13.92)
06. Moving Day*/Countdown* (02:11.40)
07. Cancelled Leave (01:46.25)
08. Commence Lift-Off*/ Parabolic Indenwhat?* (01:17.82)
09. Evacuation (05:47.89)
10. Firestorm (01:24.00)
11. Aftermath (03:36.18)
12. Base Attack (06:12.53)
13. Marilyn Found* (01:30.25)
14. Area 51*/ The Big Tamale*/ Formaldehyde Freak Show* (04:11.94)
15. El Toro Destroyed (01:31.57)
16. Slimey Wakes Up* (05:23.50)
17. Target Remains*/ Rescue* (05:56.52)
18. The Death Of Marilyn*/ Dad’s A Genius* (03:33.98)
19. Alien Ship Powers Up* (01:46.48)
20. International Code (01:33.37)
21. Wedding* (01:50.86)
22. The President’s Speech (03:11.28)
_* – Previously Unreleased Track_

*CD2*
01. Just In Case*/ Attacker Fires Up* (03:11.25)
02. The Launch Tunnel*/ Mutha Ship*/ Virus Uploaded* (08:27.86)
03. Hide!*/ Russel’s Packin’ (The Day We Fight Back)* (04:44.68)
04. He Did It* (01:34.33)
05. Jolly Roger (03:17.62)
06. Victory* (03:41.30)
07. End Credits (09:12.68)

*BONUS TRACKS*
08. 1969: We Came In Peace (Alternate)* (02:06.49)
09. Destroyers Disengage (No Choir)* (00:34.54)
10. Canceled Leave (Alternate)* (01:44.89)
11. Commence Lift-Off (Alternate)* (00:55.85)
12. Base Attack (Segment – Film Version)* (02:27.89)
13. Marilyn Found (No Choir)* (01:29.61)
14. Target Remains / Rescue (Alternate)* (02:41.42)
15. Dad’s A Genius (Alternate)* (00:45.36)
16. Attacker Fires Up (Original Version – No Choir)* (02:01.65)
17. Virus Uploaded (Alternate)* (02:35.48)
18. The Day We Fight Back (Original Version) (05:49.28)
19. Jolly Roger (Alternate)* (03:22.41)
20. End Credits (Segment – No Choir)* (02:47.14)
_* – Previously Unreleased Track_


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 8, 2021)

UDun said:


> Quick question, is it fully matching with the Deluxe Version or there are some tracks not available on the recording/combined ? Just wondering if there is a mapping like you did for The Iron Giant ? Thanks a lot again for this awesome work !
> 
> *CD1*
> 01. 1969: We Came In Peace (02:01.48)
> ...


Give me a few minutes and I'll make a new map. The short answer is "yes" excluding the bonus tracks, however there are actually a couple of additional cues which don't appear on either of the OST releases which are included in the book. Also a few cue titles differ (taken from the manuscript) so a map may be useful!


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 8, 2021)

Here you go.


OST DiscOST TrackBook Cue #Cue Title--1m020th Century Fox Trade Mark101. 1969: We Came In Peace (02:01.48)1m2rThe Moon102. S.E.T.I. – Radio Signal (01:52.90)1m4rRadio Signal103. Mysto Bridge*/Satellite Collision*/Destroyers Disengage*/Russel Casse – Pilot* (02:16.77)1m5Satellite Collision103. Mysto Bridge*/Satellite Collision*/Destroyers Disengage*/Russel Casse – Pilot* (02:16.77)2m0Mysto Bridge103. Mysto Bridge*/Satellite Collision*/Destroyers Disengage*/Russel Casse – Pilot* (02:16.77)2m4rDestroyers Disengage2m5rDef-Con 3103. Mysto Bridge*/Satellite Collision*/Destroyers Disengage*/Russel Casse – Pilot* (02:16.77)2m6rRussell Flying*104. First Sighting*/Awac Attack* (02:18.46)2m7rFirst Sighting104. First Sighting*/Awac Attack* (02:18.46)2m9AWAC Attack105. The Darkest Day (04:13.92)3m2rThe Arrival106. Moving Day*/Countdown* (02:11.40)3m4Countdown107. Cancelled Leave (01:46.25)4m1rSteve & Jasmine108. Commence Lift-Off*/ Parabolic Indenwhat?* (01:17.82)5m2rCommence Lift-Off108. Commence Lift-Off*/ Parabolic Indenwhat?* (01:17.82)5m3rNo Title (Went with "Parabolic Indenwhat?" but this looks like a Matessino title to me)109. Evacuation (05:47.89)5m4aThe Clock is Ticking109. Evacuation (05:47.89)5m4-6m0Evacuation110. Firestorm (01:24.00)6m1Fire Storm111. Aftermath (03:36.18)6m2Aftermath112. Base Attack (06:12.53)7m1First Attack112. Base Attack (06:12.53)7m2rBase Attack/Dogfight7m3Welcome to Earth113. Marilyn Found* (01:30.25)8m1Lost Soul (Marilyn Found)114. Area 51*/ The Big Tamale*/ Formaldehyde Freak Show* (04:11.94)8m2Area 51114. Area 51*/ The Big Tamale*/ Formaldehyde Freak Show* (04:11.94)8m3The Big Tamale114. Area 51*/ The Big Tamale*/ Formaldehyde Freak Show* (04:11.94)8m4Freak Show115. El Toro Destroyed (01:31.57)9m2rEl Toro Destroyed116. Slimey Wakes Up* (05:23.50)9m3rSlimey Wakes Up117. Target Remains*/ Rescue* (05:56.52)10m1rTarget Remains/Rescue118. The Death Of Marilyn*/ Dad’s A Genius* (03:33.98)10m2Marilyn's Death118. The Death Of Marilyn*/ Dad’s A Genius* (03:33.98)10m3rMy Dad's a Genius119. Alien Ship Powers Up* (01:46.48)11m1rAlien Ship Powers Up120. International Code (01:33.37)11m2rInternational Code121. Wedding* (01:50.86)11m4The Wedding122. The President’s Speech (03:11.28)11m5President's Speech201. Just In Case*/ Attacker Fires Up* (03:11.25)12m1-0Just in Case201. Just In Case*/ Attacker Fires Up* (03:11.25)12m1Attacker Fires Up202. The Launch Tunnel*/ Mutha Ship*/ Virus Uploaded* (08:27.86)12m2The Launch Tunnel202. The Launch Tunnel*/ Mutha Ship*/ Virus Uploaded* (08:27.86)12m3The Mothership202. The Launch Tunnel*/ Mutha Ship*/ Virus Uploaded* (08:27.86)13m1Virus Upload203. Hide!*/ Russel’s Packin’ (The Day We Fight Back)* (04:44.68)13maHide!203. Hide!*/ Russel’s Packin’ (The Day We Fight Back)* (04:44.68)13m2rThe Day WE Fight Back (Russell's Packing)204. He Did It* (01:34.33)13m2p2rHe Did It!205. Jolly Roger (03:17.62)13m3-14m0Jolly Roger206. Victory* (03:41.30)14m1rWelcome Home207. End Credits (09:12.68)--End Titles*Definitely Russell with 2 L's - it's in the film credits!!


----------



## UDun (Dec 8, 2021)

Awesome ! Thanks a lot for that !!!


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 8, 2021)

Do you dare make a vague guess as to when we can expect to read your solution to the riddle of steel? I am _very_ keen on it!


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 8, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> Do you dare make a vague guess as to when we can expect to read your solution to the riddle of steel? I am _very_ keen on it!


February-ish is my estimate, though there's a lot of work to do between now and then so don't hold me to it!


----------



## Gil (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello @chrissiddall,
Thanks a lot, beautiful job (as usual) 






2 small comments however:
- Some bar numbers are really closed to the bottom of the page
- I have to pay 23€ (Paris, France): one of the Brexit particularities?

Thank you and can't wait for the next one (by Crom)!

Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 9, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello @chrissiddall,
> Thanks a lot, beautiful job (as usual)
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Gil,

There were always import charges before, but they were applied at random it seems. Since Brexit they seem to be much more vigilent and apply to everything now (hence the disclaimer on my product pages).
Regarding the bar numbers, I assume you mean in Independence Day. One other customer noted the same and it appears that a couple of books in the print run may have been trimmed too short. The one I checked/kept for myself is fine (see photo) but as they are shrink wrapped I had to assume they are all flawless/similar to the one I checked. Since noting this potential issue I have measured the books to ensure those going out are OK however a few unlucky ones may have slipped through before I knew there was a potential problem.
If anyone gets one with bar numbers intersecting the bottom of the page please PM me with a photo and I will arrange sending a replacement as this is a print finishing error.


----------



## DennyB (Dec 10, 2021)

chrissiddall said:


> finishing off the Narnia


Yes please!!!!


----------



## DennyB (Dec 10, 2021)

Big thank you to @chrissiddall, without these scores and a handful of others, most people would have no insight into these awesome musical accomplishments. One day maybe I will be enough of a composer to critically read these. Until then, it gives me something to work at. 

In the short term, can someone help me decide the name codes (“5M4”, etc)? Thank you!


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks Denny!

The cue numbers in this case can be read thus:

"5m4" is Reel #5, Music Cue #4

You will also see other variations of this. Sometimes cues are simply numbered consecutively (M1, M2, M3 etc.), sometimes consecutively but with the reel number first (So you might see 1M1, 1M2 as normal but later 6M24 or something like that).

Another, which you'll see in Herrmann, Goldsmith and Williams is "R1P1", "R1P2" etc. This is "Reel 1, Part 1". Occasionally you also get "Sc. 43" which is "Scene 43". This turns up in Star Trek for example.

Occasionally you will see a suffix to the cue number. "R" or "Rev" is revised. Occasionally you'll get a revision number, this is a lot more common in the notation software era vs. pencil and paper era.

An "X" suffix indicates a "sweetener" has been added - usually a minor revision.

You will also get Inserts, often labelled "A, B, C etc.", or occasionally an "M zero" would be a new start to a reel (e.g. 1M0 which was the opening WB logo for The Iron Giant once they decided to make a unique version for that movie).

"Alt." refers to alternate cues, and "Fix" elements to adjust specific bars or sections of a cue.


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 21, 2021)

Looking for a companion playlist to listen to as you read your copy of "INDEPENDENCE DAY" in Full Score? Look no further!


----------



## DennyB (Dec 21, 2021)

This is awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Gil (Feb 12, 2022)

Hello,

For info today there is a David Arnold’s Independence Day Score Study with Chris Siddall at ScoringArts happening at 12pm PT






Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Gil (Mar 19, 2022)

Hello,

Today is part 2 of David Arnold’s Independence Day Score Study with Chris Siddall at 10am PT!
You can buy the full score at Chris Siddall store.

Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## Fry777 (Mar 19, 2022)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today is part 2 of David Arnold’s Independence Day Score Study with Chris Siddall at 10am PT!
> You can buy the full score at Chris Siddall store.
> ...



Are these available as replays after the live sessions?


----------



## Gil (Mar 19, 2022)

Fry777 said:


> Are these available as replays after the live sessions?


Yes, if you're a paid member.


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 1, 2022)

It's 4th of July weekend, so what better way to celebrate than to pick up David Arnold's iconic score (if you haven't already!)?

Enjoy a $10 discount on us.

bit.ly/CSMP_IFS-003


----------

